

Where a Truck Full of T-Shirts Gets the Same Privileges as an Ambulance - rfreytag
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/09/04/218890986/where-a-truck-full-of-t-shirts-gets-the-same-privileges-as-an-ambulance

======
bagosm
Just replying to Luc C here.

Orginial message

\--- A clarification:

Ambulances in the USA have to follow traffic laws, even when lights and siren
are being used. Yes, they can exceed the speed limit, but then there are
significant liabilities that occur. Driving is still held to a standard of due
care. Right of way is only being requested (though people who refuse to yield
can get a nice ticket and a beratement from a cop), not demanded.

What they're doing in Bangladesh is dangerous - but not unexpected for a 3rd
world country.

\---

That comment couldn't be any more ignorant and self deprecating. So, right of
way is not demanded, but its illegal not to give right of way and you could
get a ticket. Last time I checked that's exactly the definition of demanded.

Second of all, the US have special laws and technology in place for
ambulances. From traffic cameras to IR traffic lights that can favor the
ambulance when needed.

Also, there is better technology and science in traffic circulation in general
(From car pool lanes to awesome massive intersections.

What they're doing in Bangladesh is the best they can with the means they
have, and when the streets are in such a jungle state it's actually admirable
that the people would make this exception that they all know benefits their
community.

~~~
mistercow
The first sentence "Ambulances in the USA have to follow traffic laws" is
certainly true, although the way it's written, it sounds like it means "all of
the same traffic laws as everyone else", which is not true. For example, the
requirement for ambulances at traffic lights is that they be careful not to
endanger anyone. But they do have their own minimal traffic laws to follow.

But yes, the rest of Luc S's comment is just wrong. The law explicitly states
that you must immediately yield the right of way to an emergency vehicle with
flashing lights. It's not demanded; it's absolutely required. And the thing
about "significant liabilities" is irrelevant, regardless of whether it's
true. The simple fact is that a sirens-on ambulance does not have a speed
limit to obey.

------
Zenst
Maybe retailes when outsources need to add requirement akin to not putting
cats into microwaves like: Do not use child labout Do pay a fair wage Do have
a safe working enviroment Do not compete with emergency services for road
space. etc etc

If the suppliers/retailers had that in the contracts then in places which bend
towards such outcomes could at least be directed into a more sainer appoach
too things. Extra penny on a T-Shirt or next news story about people dieing
due too a T-Shirt lorry blocking the road. Hardly a tough choice but one which
seems to be needed.

I don't blame the retail clothing industry, but they hardly help themselfs and
less open than they could be. I suspect this may even be news too them at many
levels and hardly an issue they should have to deal with, educating there
suppliers. But I think they need too, even from a PR perspective it is
disaster waiting too happen. Put another way, what good will come from this as
it is an accident within accident waiting too happen. Still many did not even
know about unsafe clothing factories until people died.

~~~
eru
See [http://www.economist.com/news/business/21588393-workers-
cont...](http://www.economist.com/news/business/21588393-workers-continue-die-
unsafe-factories-industry-keeps-booming-bursting-seams)

------
manojlds
The t-shirt trucks get the same privileges, but I suppose an ambulance wins in
the hypothetical case when both of them are fighting for way.

In India, the only thing that gets any kind of privilege is a politician's
motorcade.

~~~
deveac
_> In India, the only thing that gets any kind of privilege is a politician's
motorcade._

And cows...

------
gdne
Posted in the context of hn, this link/article seems to be nothing but an
underhanded means to get this community to argue the case against net
neutrality.

